# 2016 Chicago Frights



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Who from the forum is going to the Chicago Frights convention?

http://chicagofrights.com/


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

My wife and I may stop by Friday evening, looks like the vendor show floor is only open from 5 to 8. Also doesn't look like a very big vendor list but it's pretty close to home for us.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I might be. Need to look at schedule.


----------

